# Bazmak- Sieg C1 Micro lathe



## bazmak (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi Everybody,still here and browsing.I have just finished my 19th Myford Green Super 7 and at a loss for something to do
I bought a Sieg C1 Micro lathe for $50 Rusty,dirty and a non-runner,just to play about with.Thinking the board had gone
and with a replacement at $200 would not be economical to repair.. So i stripped it down and cleaned it all up
It was in good condition and from what i could see was much better build the the mini lathe. As i reassembled and
discovered how everything worked,i check the motor,micro switches and wiring as best i could. To my amazement
when i tried it again,we had a runner. Now i could spend more time and money.
While researching the lathe i found a thread here by GEOFF mar 8 th 2012 and posted on it hoping for comments/advice etc
Nothing so far so i am starting my own thread . I found the instructions/specs for the lathe online and have started playing
and doing some mods. I had to make a new switch for the leadscrew dog clutch.I improved/modified/replaced the 3 main
handwheels.Fitted locking levers to the tailstock,and various thumbscrews etc. I have made riser blocks/feet etc and started
turning some alum. I have ordered an ER32 collet chuck to go with the 80mm 3 jaw,and ordered a 6mm drill chuck
and live centre for the MT 1 tailstock.It looks to be a great little well made machine.Would love to hear from anybody
who has/had one.


----------

